# CHL and P99



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Took the renewal class for my CHL today - sick of taking these classes - this is the 4th time I've had to sit thru the class since I first got my permit in 1996.

Passed the shooting part with my P99 very easily. :mrgreen: 

In fact, when they saw I brought a P99, they told me I automatically qualified without having to take the class. But I still insisted on earning my score. So, I shot anyway :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

I then watched the DVD player and LCD screen that's built into the rear of my P99 backstrap :smt023 

Man, I love this gun :smt023 :smt023


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> In fact, when they saw I brought a P99, they told me I automatically qualified without having to take the class. But I still insisted on earning my score. So, I shot anyway :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Was that because of it being a P99 or because you qualified with it prior?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jenglish said:


> Was that because of it being a P99 or because you qualified with it prior?


Because it was a P99. WHen they saw it, they bowed down. I told them hero worship wasn't necessary - but to pray for all those suckers who were shooting with Glocks and XDs :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :anim_lol:


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Right . . . :smt033


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, I never got a perfect score before - I got it with the Walther this time. This is my 4th time taking the class too (ya gotta take it w/ every renewal here in TX)


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hey, I never got a perfect score before - I got it with the Walther this time. This is my 4th time taking the class too (ya gotta take it w/ every renewal here in TX)


Congrats on the perfect score! Well you know, I hear God himself carrys a P99 . . . . :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, he does. He uses a different one for each day of the week  - He gave me his spare


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


>


OMG ROFL!!! :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :smt023


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Oh, Kaayy, Righttt*

It is a very good thing that I wear boots!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ya'll are just jealous :smt083


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Ya'll are just jealous :smt083


I'm jealous.

*goes back to STILL waiting for the delivery of his P99...6 weeks and counting*


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

dood said:


> I'm jealous.
> 
> *goes back to STILL waiting for the delivery of his P99...6 weeks and counting*


Holy $hit! You still haven't recieved you P99 AS yet?


----------



## dood (Jan 15, 2007)

jenglish said:


> Holy $hit! You still haven't recieved you P99 AS yet?


Nope. According to the shop they're still waiting for their supplier to get some in stock.

I'm trying to be zen about it and putting my energy into other interests...like rum...mmmm...rum.... Plus, I just got back from Tahiti, so it's hard to really get upset about much these days.


----------

